# Duxford Air Show, Sept 7/8th. Who's going?



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2013)

Karl (rochie) and myself are going to the show on Sunday 8th September, staying over the night before, and also on Sunday night.
Hopefully, we intend to meet up with Gary (GeeDee) and Tony (Rocketeer), and possibly Steve (Stona), subject to confirmation.
Anyone else interested?
If so, send me a PM and we'll see what can be arranged.
PS - we might have a canvas pub on the camp site .........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2013)

You guys have fun, take PLENTY of pics, and see if you can't smack Jan in the back of the head and get him to go.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2013)

Very tempting....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2013)

If they ever move that event to Mackenzie, I am all over it. As it stands now, I am 6 lottery numbers and a renewed passport short. You guys have a great time and take a bazillion photos.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2013)

I was hoping to be in that neck of the woods in time for the event, but my plans for Europe have been changed somewhat, so I'm hoping to make it next year!

Hope you guys will have a blast and definately be sure to get alot of pics!


----------



## rochie (Aug 23, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Very tempting....


gooo ooooooonnnnn Andy i dare you to come !!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2013)

Ah, go on, go on, go on, go on! We can make room in the tent Andy, or even bring a spare portable hotel!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2013)

Last time I was there, I stayed at a little B&B about 5K from the museum. I'll really need to look at my work situation right now as its quite busy now. Do you guys get tickets in advance or at the door? If I came, I'd probably try to arrive Friday and get a weekend pass.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2013)

Already got the advance tickets Andy - it's a tad cheaper in advance, and you know you'll get in. (At Cosford air show in June, most of the delay getting onto the field, and the 5 hour traffic hold up, was due to non-ticket holders being turned away as the field was packed!)
Worked out quite well, as I get a discounted rate as 'Disabled', and Karl gets his free, as my 'carer'. Should have been Mick's ticket, but he can't go due to work rosters. However, deadline for ordering advance tickets is Monday, and that happens to be a public holiday over here!
If you need me to, I can 'phone DX and see what the score is re tickets being held in reserve or whatever, and there is a discounted rate for the two-day ticket, plus up-grades to 'Silver' and 'Gold' enclosures etc.
Gary and Tony are staying at their usual pub, the name of which escapes me, but that's also about 4 or 5 miles away.
We're camping, due to almost last-minute arrangements, and the camp site is directly opposite the small airfield at Fowlmere, a satellite for DX during the BoB, later a 8th AF Mustang field, and now a small private strip (with resident P-51), and it's right on the circuit and approach for DX too, 1 mile, as the crow flies, from the runway threshold.
Let me know how you're fixed, and I'll call DX if you need me too.


----------

